# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  PDS en gewrichts/spierklachten?

## flipje

Hallo, ik ben 43jr en sinds 2002 is PDS bij me vast gesteld, en een maagwandbeschadiging. Door de jaren heen zijn de PDS klachten verergerd, waardoor ik vaak korte en onrustige nachten beleef, doordat ik snacht's regelmatig naar toilet moet, met veel diaree. Dit gaat dan in de ochten nog vaak een paar uur door.
Naast de Pds, heb ik gewrichtklachten cq spierklachten. Deze klachten heb ik in benen, heup, onderrug en nek, en pijnen trekken door naar armen ect.
Meestal savond beginnen deze klachten, en kunnen ineens verschijnen.
Vaak het gevoel dat iemand me heel hard vast pakt, maar meer onderhuids.
Dit gevoel kan ik zoal in mn benen voelen, als in mn nek/armen.
Daarbij heb ik dagelijks last van futloos gevoel en weinig energie.

Nu ben ik vandaag (17oct) onderzocht op Crohn , uitslag was gelukkig goed, geen Crohn. Maar wat dan wel?
Kan bij PDS deze klachten van gewrichten samen gaan? 
Herkent iemand deze klachten, dan hoor ik het graag!

Oja, Ik zat in zeiktewet, maar UWV heeft me eruit gegooit, bezwaar loopt nog, maar ze keuren me goed voor een zwaar beroep!
Heeft iemand nog tips of ervaringen over het UWV?

----------


## porky18

hallo flipje,
ik ben 46 en kamp met het zelfde probleem.
ik heb geen pds(denk ik) maar overige klachten precies het zelfde.
ik heb dit al heel lang maar laatste 3 jaar sterk verergert.
tijdens een onderzoek onder narcose bleek dat mijn spieren constant op hoogspanning staan en ik voel dat ook.
alles is bikkelhard.
nu moet ik 10 maanden w88 tot ik in het umc terecht kan.
ik ben er nu dus ook uit geknikkerd bij het uwv en krijg dus ook niks.
omdat ze nog niet weten wat het is!!!!
bezwaar loopt ook en nieuw onderzoek gehad waarbij deze uwv arts kenbaar maakte dat er wel degelijk iets aan de hand is.
maar als nog hoor en zie ik niks meer.mijn dochter heeft reuma en begint nu ook dezselfde spierklachten te krijgen... dus ik weet het ook niet meer!!
vecht al 3 jaar en ben het beu.
er is zoveel boosheid van mij om al die onbegrip dat ik vanmiddag maar weer is naar de huisarts ga en met de vuist op tafel moet.
ik hou je op de hoogte als ik meer weet of van het uwv als je daar behoefte aan heb,
ik zou ook van jou situatie op de hoogte willen blijven als je dat wilt.
wens je veel sterkte en denk dat ik weet hoe jij je vmoet voelen.
groetjes claudia

----------


## flipje

Hoi Claudia,

Bedankt voor je reactie, mijn naam is Mike, maar die naam was hier bezet.
Wat betreft mijn spier/gewricht klachten is nog veel onduidelijk. 
Gister is er definitief ziekte van Crohn uitgesloten, maar PDS is duidelijk aanwezig volgens specialist. Ik vroeg hem naar mn klachten met spieren en gewrichten. En hij gaf duidelijk aan, dat met dit soort ziektes weinig bekend is en dat er vele varianten bestaan, zover ze nu weten. 
Dus ook hier onduidelijkheid allom, en weinig info om mee te nemen voor keuringsartsen van het UWV. 
Ook heb ik best veel moeite moeten doen, bij mn huisarts, omdat ik vaak het gevoel kreeg, dat ze het niet serieus nam. Na aandringen gaat dat wel beter, maar zaken op papier verklaren naar het UWV, doet zij niet. Om verschillende redenen.
Dit geeft maar aan, hoeveel onduidelijkheid er bestaat rond deze klachten, nog maar niet te spreken over je sociale omgeving. 
Graag wordt ik van je UWV situatie op de hoogte gehouden, en ik zal mijn ervaringen, hier ook blijven posten.
Verder heel veel sterkte en hopelijk kom je voor onderzoek snel aan de beurt zodat er wat duidelijk wordt omtrent je klachten, Groetjes Mike

----------

